

NodeJS Runtime for Chrome - arunoda
https://github.com/arunoda/chrome-node

======
bradleyland
There's a really good lesson in here. This is a example example of the kind of
project that a developer will not want to work on. I've found that three
factors affect how attracted developers are to a project:

1) How much effort the originator put in to defining the product.

2) How competent the originator appears to be (lack of technical competence
can be offset by willingness to research and learn on one's own, as well as
good quality presentation).

3) How well a project aligns with the developer's own interest.

By the numbers:

1) This is a bare minimum effort. No developer who looks at this project will
come away with the impression that you're serious about this, because you've
done 10 minutes worth of work.

2) You have a Github account, so that means you're probably a developer as
well, so you get points for technical knowledge. The README.md is well
formatted and presents a pretty clear end-goal, so you're in good shape here.

3) I think a lot of developers would find this project interesting. Node.js is
hot right now, so there is a lot of interest, even if a Node runtime for a web
browser isn't entirely pragmatic, it is at least interesting.

So based on the responses here, it looks like you're getting hammered over the
first criteria. Unfortunately, that's probably the most important one. No one
wants to jump on board a project where the project originator isn't vested.
There's very little keeping you from walking away from this as soon as things
get rolling, then your name is on the repo and everyone who has done the work
is left to languish in the background. "Credit" is a significant motivating
factor in open source development.

Put some work in, then resubmit. I'm willing to bet you'd get a much better
response.

~~~
arunoda
Thanks.

Yes I agree with you. But It's a random idea I got while watching a video by
Google which says Build NodeJS apps on Chrome. (But it does nothing rather
than using Browserify)

I really don't need people to fork and send me pull requests. And I probably
not going to build any chrome apps in near future.

Guys, It just a random idea and I used Github repo to show it. That's it.

~~~
martin-adams
I'm not sure whether GitHub is the right place to share ideas at such an early
stage.

The things I found confusing is why it's a good idea, and what stage of
development the idea is at.

The text at the bottom doesn't make much sense: "Yes. it is not not there yet.
But this is how it should be."

Double negative and ambiguous context to "this is how it should be". Is that,
"it's not there and this is how it should be". Or, "If it were to be
developed, this is how it should be".

~~~
arunoda
Thanks. Pardon me for my bad english (I'm from Asia)

>"it's not there and this is how it should be"

This seems okay for me. Will add it now.

------
richo
You have literally zero code, and you're proposing people not only architect,
but also write it for you? Seriously?

~~~
arunoda
this is just an idea. I don't anyone to code for me. :)

~~~
k3n
Really? I must've forgotten how to read English, then:

> If you are a NodeJS/Chrome developer and If you love the idea, Try to work
> on this :)

------
hugh4life
I prefer node-webkit to Chrome's Packaged Apps anyway.

<https://github.com/rogerwang/node-webkit>

~~~
arunoda
Yes. No offence on that. But if its with Chrome, users can install the app
just visiting the Chrome App Store.

~~~
hugh4life
I personally find the idea of installing operating system level apps via a
browser's App Store to be a Bad Thing. Mozilla is doing the same thing I think
and I find the whole idea to be ridiculous.

~~~
beatgammit
Is Chrome OS also a "Bad Thing"? If everything runs in the browser, the
browser becomes the OS, just like on Firefox OS.

I agree, however, that some things (like web servers) don't belong in a
browser. Browsers can do a lot of things, but there are definitely some things
they should not do.

------
monteslu
We did it : <https://twitter.com/iceddev/status/265599421469818881>

~~~
arunoda
Awesome.

You guys took one of my suggestion(ease of use) and mix match few great tools
with your awesome talent and build something really useful.

This is what I exactly thought. And I won :) (and most of JS lovers too).

------
molecule

        WRITEME.md

------
shocks
I'm not sure how you expect this to proceed without at least _some_ kind of
foundation.

~~~
pfraze
I seem to remember a sockets library in progress for chrome apps, so it should
be feasible.

But yeah, I hope the "unfulfilled" github repo doesn't become a trend.

~~~
JSadowski
I for one hope that the trend actually continues:
<https://github.com/jonathansadowski/chrome-moneyprinter/>

~~~
jenius
well done sir, well done

